

Ask HN: What book do you recommend for learning ActionScript 3? - nvictor

Hi, a programmer here. I know JavaScript pretty well, what I need is a programmer to programmer book that will help me to quickly get the essentials of ActionScript 3.0.<p>Thanks a lot in advance.
======
AngeloAnolin
Although you were particularly searching for a book, I would still recommend
the video by Colin Moock titled "ActionScript Weekend"
<http://oreilly.com/catalog/9780596801526>

